# Looking for a little advice for a new ATI owner



## ROWEBLAST (Feb 14, 2014)

Started this thread over on Tom Barr's site, but hasn't gotten much traction yet. I thought I would try you guys out on TPT to weigh in.

I'm in completely uncharted waters for my knowledge base of planted tanks so far. I was presented a golden opportunity to snag an ATI fixture on the cheap. Hoping you guys can give me some advice on how I can maximize the use on this new fixture!

So I stumbled upon someone cleaning out their garage, and wouldn't you know it there was an ATI Sunpower 6x39w sitting in the corner. Jokingly I asked how much it was. I didn't expect them to come back at me with a number under $100 (after seeing prices online) with bulbs and hanging kit. The only caveat was it needs one ballast replaced, so only 4 bulbs work - but after seeing instructionals online seems very easy and relatively inexpensive. I'll likely sell off the bulbs that are in the fixture as it was built for a salt water setup.

So my questions to the group would be:

- Is the ballast replacement necessary, or could I run safely without replacement
- How many bulbs should I be using?
- Any suggestions for bulb combinations for someone on a budget?
- Hanging height?

The tank it will be over is 90 gallons, will have pressurized CO2, and will be fertilized - for obvious reasons with that much wattage above it. But I realize that is a lot of power for a small tank...

I plan on keeping this fixture to potentially be run over a larger tank (potentially a 120, to channel my inner Tom), but don't want to blow out the light levels on my current tanks. The only other tank I have had with more than low-light is my 20 long, with a Planted+ on it. 


Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the sweet garage sale find! I run a 4 x 39 watt Sunpower on my ADA 90-P (50 breeder). 

You definitely can just run 4 bulbs and you'll be good to go. I run 2 bulbs for 10 hours and all 4 bulbs for 4 hours in the middle of the photoperiod. 

On my tank this is super high light. About 145 PAR at the substrate with the fixture 8" from the top of the tank with all 4 bulbs on. 2 bulbs on is still 80-90 PAR at the substrate level.


----------



## ROWEBLAST (Feb 14, 2014)

AaronT said:


> Congrats on the sweet garage sale find! I run a 4 x 39 watt Sunpower on my ADA 90-P (50 breeder).
> 
> You definitely can just run 4 bulbs and you'll be good to go. I run 2 bulbs for 10 hours and all 4 bulbs for 4 hours in the middle of the photoperiod.
> 
> On my tank this is super high light. About 145 PAR at the substrate with the fixture 8" from the top of the tank with all 4 bulbs on. 2 bulbs on is still 80-90 PAR at the substrate level.


Thanks for the input.

Still curious about the blown ballast and safety of running without replacing.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If the fixture is 3 ballasts with 2 bulbs each, then it is electically 3 seperate lights (2 bulbs each). Having one unplugged (blown ballast), while the other two are on is not at all a problem.

Does it have separate power for each ballast?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with Tugg. A blown ballast is nothing to worry about.


----------



## ROWEBLAST (Feb 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, 2 of the ballasts are on one cord. The fixtures only has 2 plugs, with 4 lights run of one, and 2 off the other. I know which two bulb fixtures are bad, and have been considering running just 4 bulbs anyway...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ROWEBLAST said:


> Unfortunately, 2 of the ballasts are on one cord. The fixtures only has 2 plugs, with 4 lights run of one, and 2 off the other. I know which two bulb fixtures are bad, and have been considering running just 4 bulbs anyway...


So one of the ballasts that controls part of the 4 bulbs is bad? If you still just want to run 4 bulbs you could swap the good one that runs the extra 2 bulbs out with the bad one. Or, just simply replace it. www.ballastwise.com has nice affordable T5HO ballasts. I've used them on several retrofit kits I'm using and they last a good 4-5 years.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Home depot also sells ballasts for T5HO.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

ROWEBLAST said:


> Unfortunately, 2 of the ballasts are on one cord. The fixtures only has 2 plugs, with 4 lights run of one, and 2 off the other. I know which two bulb fixtures are bad, and have been considering running just 4 bulbs anyway...


This would give you 152 Watts of HOT5 light which could be enough for your needs.


----------



## ROWEBLAST (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input everybody. I've got some time to figure things out - the 90 gallon I though I was 'inheriting', isn't happening anymore... boo. Looks like it's time to save up for a new tank!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That is too bad! Why did the deal turn sour?

You can usually find cheap second hand tanks on craigslist, so all hope is not lost!


----------

